# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Amazon biotope substrate



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a dilemma and I am hoping you folks can help, the info on these boards is wonderful. I am in the planning stages of my next tank. It is 125gal, lighting is 4 36in VHOs, 3 full spectrum, I forget the watts and and degrees k I think they are around 7500 or more, and one actinic. I have a blue line CO2 set up (which I have yet to use). I was thinking about lots of bogwood, some angels, some corys, and a school of tetras. 
For plants I was thinking of some vals and some swords, have not researched enough on the specific type of val or sword.
Filtration will probably be 1 or 2 Rena Filstar XP3 canister, they work ok and I cannot afford an Eheim.

So I am stuck on the substrate, money is an issue, I would like to keep it as close to a biotope tank as possible, but the only people viewing it would have no idea what I was talking about even if I tried to explain it to them, so it does not have to be terribly strict. I was thinking about sand, but have heard both good and bad things regarding keeping swords and vals in the sand. 

So any comments, suggestions, criticisms? Which substrate would most accurately represent the biotope, or which would work the best for the money? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

I have a dilemma and I am hoping you folks can help, the info on these boards is wonderful. I am in the planning stages of my next tank. It is 125gal, lighting is 4 36in VHOs, 3 full spectrum, I forget the watts and and degrees k I think they are around 7500 or more, and one actinic. I have a blue line CO2 set up (which I have yet to use). I was thinking about lots of bogwood, some angels, some corys, and a school of tetras. 
For plants I was thinking of some vals and some swords, have not researched enough on the specific type of val or sword.
Filtration will probably be 1 or 2 Rena Filstar XP3 canister, they work ok and I cannot afford an Eheim.

So I am stuck on the substrate, money is an issue, I would like to keep it as close to a biotope tank as possible, but the only people viewing it would have no idea what I was talking about even if I tried to explain it to them, so it does not have to be terribly strict. I was thinking about sand, but have heard both good and bad things regarding keeping swords and vals in the sand. 

So any comments, suggestions, criticisms? Which substrate would most accurately represent the biotope, or which would work the best for the money? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome to the board!

Here is a little info I copied from mongabay.com

South American Blackwater Stream 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Blackwater ponds, creeks, and rivers originate in the rain-forest. In the slow-moving waters, acids are leeched from decaying vegetation creating very transparent, tea-colored water. These waters have almost no measurable water hardness and an acidic pH. 
The substrate in blackwater habitats is typically leaf litter over a base of fine clay or sand. Decaying wood and plant matter is common especially in flooded igapo forest. There are many submerged terrestrial plants, many of which retain most of their leaves.

WATER:
pH: 4.5-6.5, 0-4 dH, 81-86 F (27-30 C)

TANK:
Furnish the tank with bog wood and a dark, fine gravel substrate. 
There can be subdued lighting and still water. 
Peat filtration is recommended.

PLANTS:
Sword plants, Heteranthera, Ceratophyllum, Vallisneria, Cabomba

FISH:
Discus, Angelfish, Dwarf Cichlids, Tetras, Hatchetfish, Corydoras, Farlowella, Loricarids.

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Cody (Jun 26, 2004)

Try buying gravel from a local gravel company - you know those places that sell flagstone, rocks, and assorted gravels for landscaping. In my yellow pages they're listed under both 'Rock' and 'Sand & Gravel'. Most likely you'll want pea gravel because it's rounded with no sharp edges to harm the cories and it comes in various grades or sizes and it looks good. Just make sure you choose one that is inert (i.e., won't affect your water chemistry). Best of all you can buy rocks and gravels from these places for a fraction of what you'll pay at a LFS.

Then do a search on this forum to decide what substrate you'll want to put under the gravel - lots of choices, lots of price ranges.

Also, check out this site http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Hills/2637/
for ideas on doing things at a lower cost.

Have fun!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks, I checked out the mongabay site, good general info. I will have to check out the local rock yards, I did not even think about looking there. Yes, what to put under the gravel, I have printed out articles and articles on this topic, it seems to go on forever. It is one of those what will work best for you in this situation type things, no definite answers. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

do you think it would be possible to use just sand? Maybe run peat in the canister filter and supplement micro and macro nutrients with water changes. Or even just stick fertalizer sticks/tabs/balls in the sand near the roots of the plants?


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

You can do that without much of a problem. While I like flourite it can get expensive in a tank that size. There's also the biotope to think of.

If you look at carib-sea(under freshwater gravel/super naturals) the sand/gravel in the lower right corner might be perfect. They call it 'Rio Grande' (I think ... its a little fuzzy). You might be able to find an equivalent locally in a garden or gravel supply.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

If you can get your hands on Sera Floradpot (sp?) it's perfect for your use. All it is is silica sand (great grain size!) and peat. Both very common in just about any area of the Amazon, particularly black and brown waters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

That Rio Grande looks like good stuff, I will have to start searching for the Sera Floradpot, see what I can come up with. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

Carib sea also has one called Amazon, do you think the Amazon may be closer to what is in the Amazon, over the Rio Grande, or do you think they just made up a cute name? It looks the same, a little brighter and a little larger, they both look a little sharp, but it is hard to tell from the pic. There will probably be corys in this tank need to be careful of their barbells.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2003)

Ah HA!

Sera Floredepot


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's the stuff..


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I just collect sand out of local rivers and stream--doesn't get any more natural than that, and it's cool to see the little micro roots, etc. poking out of the substrate. It's nice and "dirty"....although most people like their substrates clean. When going for biotopes, I go for natural as much as possible.


----------

